# White Nightmare



## VooDoo (Jan 30, 2013)

Had a customer wanted an all white rod with a picture of one of our local favorite foods - crawfish. Sounded easy. Found out getting all white grips & wraps are f'n hard to do. Happy with the end result though. MHX 7' white MB843 blank, PacBay Minima reel seat, Fuji K guides, custom white grips.


----------



## YamahaFan (Nov 21, 2010)

Wow! I like that a lot.


----------



## Swampland (Mar 25, 2008)

Like that one a lot.


----------



## alldaylong (Mar 6, 2011)

Nice Lance, I bet it was a challenge.


----------



## alldaylong (Mar 6, 2011)

Opps sorry Voodoo


----------



## rolwhit (Feb 7, 2014)

Dude, where did you find the grips? Great job, super clean looking.


----------



## mark blabaum (Dec 6, 2007)

Great build, white can be a pain to do, you completed the task with style.


----------



## VooDoo (Jan 30, 2013)

rolwhit said:


> Dude, where did you find the grips? Great job, super clean looking.


Made those from scratch. They are fiberglass over rigid foam. Got components from Riley Rods. Same process as carbon grips - except you add pigment to finish to get desired color/effect.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

I like it!!


----------



## Silverfox1 (Feb 21, 2007)

Very nice job


----------



## DF350 (Aug 1, 2013)

is he blind? expecting other fisher man to yield to him since its all white? jk lol

That rod is Sharp looking wish it was mine!


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

Man that's a lot of white! Nice work. 

It looks like you added white marbling pigment to your guide thread coat? correct?


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

I like it!


----------



## zthomas18 (Dec 1, 2008)

The rod would end up black if I ever tried to do something like that lol


----------



## jaycook (Sep 13, 2007)

The anti-steath rod. Man you did a great job on keeping everything white. And, the build looks great. I have been wanting to do something in white, but I don't think I could tackle this.


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

Good job with the white theme.


----------



## Bubba_Bruiser (Jan 13, 2012)

There's murdered out and now you got the white out. Well played sir, all the way around.

Sent from my MB865 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bubba_Bruiser (Jan 13, 2012)

I think you nailed it by doing the Riley style grips. White EVA would have been ruined from the first trip in my opinion.

Sent from my MB865 using Tapatalk


----------



## VooDoo (Jan 30, 2013)

cfulbright said:


> Man that's a lot of white! Nice work.
> 
> It looks like you added white marbling pigment to your guide thread coat? correct?[/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## mrrwally (Mar 16, 2006)

Super Job. We'd call that a snow job up here! Very nice work


----------

